

Reality does not exist if you are not looking at it - faster
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150527103110.htm

======
gus_massa
The original title is better: "Experiment confirms quantum theory weirdness"

Reality follows the Quantum Mechanics laws, Quantum Mechanics laws re weird,
ergo this experiment proves that Reality is Weird.

It doesn't prove that "Reality does not exist if you are not looking at it",
only that is you are only use to see macroscopic objects, when you see the
reality at a level where the quantum details are important it looks weird.

------
3stripe
This is how FPS games conserve memory, right? Just saying...

~~~
gus_massa
Quite the opposite, if reality were a simulation this is equivalent to more
process power instead of less process power.

When you use Classic Mechanics, you only need to "simulate" one trajectory.

With Quantum Mechanics the system may have a few choices, and you must keep
the details of all the possibilities. The easy case is a qbit that only has
two choices. But if you have a few qbits nearby, they may interact and now you
must "simulate" the 2^n possibilities. This is why if we can ever build a
quantum computer, it would be exponentially more powerful than a classic
computer.

